# hakea poistotädiltä



## Gavril

I just saw the phrase _hakea poistotädiltä_.

- What is the implied object of _hakea_?
- What is _poisto _in this context? ("removal" doesn't make sense to me.)

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

It doesn't make any sense to me, either. Could you provide us with some more sentences from the context?


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me, either. Could you provide us with some more sentences from the context?



It's part of a description: 

_Pikkutyttö ... asuu keskipalkkaisen äidin kanssa yksiössä ja kun äiti  tulee hakemaan poistotädiltä niin kaikki luulevat sitä lastenhoitajaksi,  koska eihän äidit puistossa käy._

"The little girl ... lives with her middle-income mother in a single apartment, and when her mother comes to [pick her up?] from the [??], everyone thinks she's a nanny, because of course mothers don't go to the park."

I just realized that _poistotäti _is probably an error for _puistotäti_, but I still don't know what "park lady" means.


----------



## sakvaka

1. Yes, "pick her up". 
2. _Täti_ is also used to refer to the instructors (what's the correct English term?) of a kindergarten/day-care center. _Päiväkodin täti_. The reason is that _täti_ is used with children when talking about female strangers: _Olipa siinä kiltti täti. Sano tädille "hei"._

I can imagine that _puistotäti_ is a person that works in a park. You can leave your children there for a while and go somewhere instead. This piece of news supports it.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> 1. Yes, "pick her up".
> 2. _Täti_ is also used to refer to the instructors (what's the correct English term?) of a kindergarten/day-care center.



A kindergarten instructor is just called _kindergarten teacher_ in English. (In the US, "kindergarten" is the school level for 5 or 6 year-old children; I think _lastentarha _has a slightly different meaning, correct?)

As far as nursery school / daycare (päiväkoti), the adults who supervise the children are sometimes called _daycare providers_. There are probably other terms used for this position, but I can't remember them right now.


----------

